# 8-2-11 Paradie hole report



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Went yesterday to paradise and had a good day overall. Vis was ok at 20-25ft. Not nearly as good as it was a little further SE last weekend. There wasn't a whole lot to shoot. We got a black snapper and a flounder. The real kill joy for the day was the second accent. Somehow we managed to get under a swarm of jellies like I have never seen. From 85ft to 10ft there were thousands of them everywhere. We tried to swim out from under them but finally had to suck it up and go through them. My dive buddy was in a full wetsuit so his only major damage was a sting across the back of his neck. I was in a shorty and I forgot my gloves that dive so I got tore up. Forehead, lip, ear, and more stings than I can count on my arms and legs. It sucked to say the least.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

DANG WEAVER!! I thought you said the day was "overall good"?? Just kidding,I know that sucked. Glad you guys got back safe!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That's rough man. How did you feel after you got in the boat? I got caught in a jelly swarm while surfing once and I got stung so much I was actually queezy afterward. Luckily I had some benedryl in the truck. Now I carry some in my drybox and that goes everywhere. Thanks for the report.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well the water was calm, there was almost no current, and we had the whole place to ourselves so overall it was good. I really wanted to blow the saftey stop at 15ft because there was still a bunch of jellies at that depth but I gutted out most of it. I didn't feel all that good when I got in the boat. I just put a towel over my head and sat there for a bit. I actually had this thought go through my head on the way up, "I wonder how many of these bastards can sting me before I have to worry about anaphylactic shock?" I really have no idea. I have been stung enough times in the past to know I am not allergic but still that has to be a point where they are more than just annoying.


----------

